# Is this quote correct? 90%



## woodworker28 (May 1, 2015)

*Bob and Rick say "More than 90% of all operations using the router can be done with the table-mounted router. *

What about all the processes that are used in the hand held position?


----------



## demographic (Aug 12, 2012)

woodworker28 said:


> *Bob and Rick say "More than 90% of all operations using the router can be done with the table-mounted router. *


Possibly so but the table takes up too much space in my van and I'm not carting a router table onto jobsites if I can help it.

I'm relatively new to this routing business but I usually find that the smaller object I want routed, the better it is done on a router table.
Big things like a window board I just want rounded off on the ends are best done with a hand held router.


----------



## Multiwood (Feb 24, 2013)

I probably use my router table 90% of the time over hand held operations.


----------



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

I have used my router hand held twice in the last 5 years or so. One time it was to make some mortices and the other time was to make a round table top with a circle jig. Making the mortices would have been much easier with a portable morticer or even a drill press but since I only needed a hand full I went with the router. Almost all my routing is done on edges or panels so a table is the safest most accurate way to go.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Knot working said:


> I probably use my router table 90% of the time over hand held operations.


other way around for me...


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

The general rule for any machining operation is if the piece is large, take the tool to the work. If the piece is small, take the piece to the tool.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Well, here's another quote: Bob and Rick say, *"If the piece is bigger than the router then chances are it should be routed with the portable router."*

I think both statements are accurate in appropriate situations although I'm loathe to attach percentages to either. I try to pick the safest method depending upon the job.:smile:


----------



## GregLittleWoodworks (Dec 9, 2014)

woodworker28 said:


> *Bob and Rick say "More than 90% of all operations using the router can be done with the table-mounted router. *
> 
> What about all the processes that are used in the hand held position?


Who are Bob and rick?


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

GregLittleWoodworks said:


> Who are Bob and rick?


Not me , I just got here


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

RainMan1 said:


> Not me , I just got here


so you are saying ''BFD''??? (before Rick. dude}
we can't buy into that...


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Stick486 said:


> so you are saying ''BFD''??? (before Rick. dude}
> we can't buy into that...


Hey you know me , I'm as dumb as a stick


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Yeh; What Greg said! And why are they in my garage?

Further to Stick's 90% HANDHELD...I'm _100%_. I _still_ haven't built a RT... (soon).


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

DaninVan said:


> Yeh; What Greg said! And why are they in my garage?
> 
> Further to Stick's 90% HANDHELD...I'm _100%_. I _still_ haven't built a RT... (soon).


You're missing out big time ,Dan.

Herb


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Soon...(ish)


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

I think what they were trying to say is "More than 90% of all operations using the router can be done with the table-mounted router*, but we are not saying the table-mounted router is the best tool for 90% of all router jobs!*"


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

RainMan1 said:


> Hey you know me , I'm as dumb as a stick


I heard that... OUCH!!!!
and what ever became of bags of hammers and rocks???


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Stick486 said:


> I heard that... OUCH!!!!
> and what ever became of bags of hammers and rocks???


"Dumb as a box of rocks!"

But I know that ain't true.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Stick486 said:


> I heard that... OUCH!!!!
> and what ever became of bags of hammers and rocks???


Well dang it , as I was worried that might get misconstrued :lol:

Ok " dumb as a bag of rocks then ! "


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

MT Stringer said:


> But I know that ain't true.


true..


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

GregLittleWoodworks said:


> Who are Bob and rick?


Bob and Rick Rosendahl Greg. They had The Router Workshop that aired on PBS, usually around the same time slot as New Yankee Workshop. Their son/grandson Mark started this forum. They also operated Oak Park (Enterprises I think).


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

I don't keep track of router use percentages. I size up the task, and then decide if it will be a hand held operation or a table task. Nothing else matters.


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> Bob and Rick Rosendahl Greg. They had The Router Workshop that aired on PBS, usually around the same time slot as New Yankee Workshop. Their son/grandson Mark started this forum. They also operated Oak Park (Enterprises I think).


I used to watch The Router Workshop all the time - thought it was pretty campy, but still watched it. And the Norm show (taped most of the episodes on VHS). Now, that guy that replaced Norm (Tommy "Mac") ! Geez, can't handle that. Sorry to get off topic

Vince


----------



## neville9999 (Jul 22, 2010)

I can't think of a reason to say that as it really depends on the task you are doing, if you run some mouldings or rebates on parts for a piece of furniture, especially if you are making many of these items then doing that on the table is a no brainer, but there are plenty of jobs where hand held is the only way so its Horse's for Courses, it just depends on what cuts you do, and the volume, what do you make with your router? N


----------



## woodworker28 (May 1, 2015)

demographic said:


> Possibly so but the table takes up too much space in my van and I'm not carting a router table onto jobsites if I can help it.
> 
> _This I agree with you_
> 
> ...


_This I agree with method chosen_


----------



## woodworker28 (May 1, 2015)

Knot working said:


> I probably use my router table 90% of the time over hand held operations.


_Thanks for the reply. This will restrict the number of projects that can be produced with the router_


----------



## woodworker28 (May 1, 2015)

mgmine said:


> I have used my router hand held twice in the last 5 years or so. One time it was to make some mortices and the other time was to make a round table top with a circle jig. Making the mortices would have been much easier with a portable morticer or even a drill press but since I only needed a hand full I went with the router. Almost all my routing is done on edges or panels so a table is the safest most accurate way to go.


_Over the past eight months I have been part of a group meeting once or twice a week using the router mainly in the hand held position to complete various projects and never in the Table mode. Yes I agree for safety sake some processes Must be done in the Table mode_


----------



## woodworker28 (May 1, 2015)

Stick486 said:


> other way around for me...


_What sort of processes do you do with the Router in the hand held position? _


----------



## woodworker28 (May 1, 2015)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> The general rule for any machining operation is if the piece is large, take the tool to the work. If the piece is small, take the piece to the tool.


_The small objects produced by the group the tool is taken to the material_


----------



## woodworker28 (May 1, 2015)

jschaben said:


> Well, here's another quote: Bob and Rick say, *"If the piece is bigger than the router then chances are it should be routed with the portable router."*
> 
> I think both statements are accurate in appropriate situations although I'm loathe to attach percentages to either. I try to pick the safest method depending upon the job.:smile:


_John I quite agree on your final statement regarding safety and I am convinced that certain processes should be carried out in the Table mode as long as it is safe
_


----------



## woodworker28 (May 1, 2015)

MEBCWD said:


> I think what they were trying to say is "More than 90% of all operations using the router can be done with the table-mounted router
> 
> _*I have seen many processes that can NOT be done in the Table Mode*_
> 
> *, but we are not saying the table-mounted router is the best tool for 90% of all router jobs!*"


You are quite correct we should be looking at safety with the router


----------



## woodworker28 (May 1, 2015)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> Bob and Rick Rosendahl Greg. They had The Router Workshop that aired on PBS, usually around the same time slot as New Yankee Workshop. Their son/grandson Mark started this forum. They also operated Oak Park (Enterprises I think).


Charles Thank you for that explanation


----------



## woodworker28 (May 1, 2015)

MT Stringer said:


> I don't keep track of router use percentages. I size up the task, and then decide if it will be a hand held operation or a table task. Nothing else matters.


_*I am sure Safety is the main Factor when making the choice *_


----------



## woodworker28 (May 1, 2015)

neville9999 said:


> I can't think of a reason to say that as it really depends on the task you are doing, if you run some mouldings or rebates on parts for a piece of furniture, especially if you are making many of these items then doing that on the table is a no brainer, but there are plenty of jobs where hand held is the only way so its Horse's for Courses, it just depends on what cuts you do, and the volume, what do you make with your router? N


Neville I am sure you were thinking SAFETY in your reply


----------



## woodworker28 (May 1, 2015)

Sorry But I had to answer individual postings;

I will need to take my camera to the next sessions and see if they will give me permission to photograph the projects the group are producing/


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Bob(father) and Rick(son) Rosendahl had a TV show called The Router Workshop on PBS for 14 seasons. Bob traveled the USA and Canada doing demonstrations at woodworking shows. They sponsored grandson Mark when he founded routerforums.

Bob Rosendahl is the most gifted jig designer I know of. Many of the routing products you can buy today are copies of Bob's designs. The family company "Oak Park Enterprises" sold many of their unique products. Rick taught wood shop before joining his dad on the show. Bob used a rubber ruler to explain that taking measurements had a way of turning out differently and that it is better to use patterns and jigs to ensure consistent results. Brass set up bars, box joint jigs, the miter sled are just a few of Bob's ideas that everyone sells now. Bob was one of the pioneers of using a mounting plate and popping your router out of the table for easy bit changes and adjustments. Oak Park sold larger diameter brass guide bushings which allowed for more combinations than offered in the Porter Cable style. (Lee Valley is the only place now offering the larger Oak Park style bushings and not in all the sizes)

When I joined the forums Rick talked me into trying a Router Workshop table. I was on the phone with Rick several times a week for a couple years discussing ideas for the forums and problem solving. BrianS and I were two of the pilot members of routerworkshop.net and did Beta testing before it went live. Rick offered a limited run of the entire Router Workshop series in HD on a flash drive. People kept asking for this and I talked Rick into making a limited second run for forum members. They are long gone and Rick hasn't responded to my last two emails. The last post I see on routerworkshop.net is from 2010.

With that bit of background information I will tell you yes, 90% of routing can be done on your router table if you use the Router Workshop methods. You will find many posts on the forums discussing Oak Park products and Bob's "Keep it simple" methods.

I am happy to answer questions about the Router Workshop.


----------



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

I honestly can not think of too many common jobs that can be done hand held that would be safer or easier than with using a table. A table gives stability because of it's large flat surface and the ability to add feather boards. You simply cannot get that with a small router base. Even a common dado is easier on a table as long as it is not in the middle of a panel. That being said a dado is much easier on a table saw as are tenons. The router might be the tool that a lot of people reach for when doing these two cuts but it doesn't necessarily make it the best tool. There are a lot of jigs out there that serve as a substitute for the correct tool for the job.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

woodworker28 said:


> _What sort of processes do you do with the Router in the hand held position? _


edge joinery...
rabbets...
edge profiles..
joint mortise...
hardware mortise...
edge dressing..
splineing...
template copying...
lettering...
planing..
veining...
dovetails...
inlay...
flutes...
flush trimming...
cut outs...
plate joinery..


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Up until recently, all my router work was done on jobsites. A RT just wasn't going to happen. If I had seen a pressing need for one, I would have bought one (I'm like Rick that way...  ).
I'm a firm believer in the previously quoted advice to take small pieces to the tool _and the tool to large pieces_!
When I built my pt wood and glass greenhouse, I did all the routering of rebates for the glazing, on a plank and sawhorses set up in the middle of the site (and there was a l_ot_ of rebating).
I can't see how a router table could have been of any benefit, especially on the 8'-4 x 4's. 
I'm not being critical of router tables here; I'm just saying that being adamant about their universality isn't helpful.


----------



## KenBee (Jan 1, 2011)

The only hand held router I use on a constant basis is my DeWalt 611 router for inlays and small template work, everything else is done on my router table. I have way to much money tied up in the table and fence to ignore its being. I have 5 full size routers set up for specific uses such as cutting circles (PC), planing boards (Hitachi), pantograph work (PC), and 2 for cutting dovetails (PC). I do have the full size Ridgid set for hand held use if I ever need it but it has been 2 or more years since I even plugged it in. Oh yes I almost forgot, I also have one full size router (Milwaukee) set up for use with the Milescraft template and sign lettering kits which I plan on trading out for my DeWalt 611 kit because it (the DeWalt 611) has custom base plates made for me by Pat Warner specifically for that kind of work. I then hope I can adapt the Milwaukee router to the MLCS Horizontal router table I am buying this month.


----------



## demographic (Aug 12, 2012)

Good luck doing kitchen postform joints on a router table:wink:


----------



## neville9999 (Jul 22, 2010)

I always talk safety, In the first week of my apprenticeship then I was given some sage advice, by a journeyman, this is a true story, he told me that I would never be any good until I had lost some fingers, he still had three of them that were not missing some of their original length, so overall he still had about 5 fingers, that is if you add up all the bits. After all these years then I still have all of my fingers, I nicked two of them but you can see where they were cut. I always talk about keeping an eye on my work and a good grip on tools, about hearing and eye protection and keeping cutting tools sharp and your work area clean but I can't see that said here, Someone may do a particular type of work that is best done on a table and someone else may do work that is mostly hand held so both of these types may well say that 99% is done their way, the point there is that when you look at the whole big picture of wood work done with a router, then some works best with a table and some does not, So I posed the question, "what do you do with you router?" As the work you do and the volume you cut will determine the best way to do it, Oh, and do work safe. N


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Thank you, Neville, well said.


----------

